# Anxiety..Depression..One in the same?



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I have anxiety and some slight panicking. Whenever I talk to my doctor about anxiety, he always refers to it as depression. Are they one in the same or can you have one and not the other?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have seen a number of psychiatrists/therapists and I never heard one of them use anxiety and depression as the same thing. In fact, for medication purposes there are anti-anxiety meds that don't touch depression and vice versa. There are a few that claim to do both, but they tend to work better on one part than the other. Are you seeing a doctor or a psychiatrist?


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

my general practitioner keeps referring to it as depression. i started seeing a psychologist who thinks i'm going through my mid life crisis (i'm only 32!). i keep saying i need help controlling anxiety. i'm off work on medical leave because i can't deal with it anymore.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I guess you can let them call it what they will. Is the psychologist helping? Have you discussed the possible medications? If this is hitting you so badly you can't work, you need someone to take this seriously--I'm in the US so not really clear on your medical system. Take care.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Anxiety and depression often occur together. Anxiety can lead to exhaustion and depression. But they are not the same.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I think of anxiety as worrying constantly about the future and feeling overwhelmed about the future. Whereas depression is related more to the past. One feels negative, guilty, or sad about their life b/c of mistakes they feel they've made in the past.Both affect the how one deals with the present.I also believe they can co-exist.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

There is no doubt they can exist together. But anxiety can also be focused on the past...should I have done that, should I have acted diffferntly, what if.......Anxiety and depression can also be long term and not based upon one specific occasion. My mother has had clinical depression for many years and it is like there is a black cloud over everything and she is unable to see the positive side of anything. Now, with meds, this has changed. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Anxiety and depression can exist independently or comorbidly. They are not the same disorder/illness but they do seem to be related. I have both, myself, in addition to several other behavioral health malfunctions.The best way to understand about anxiety and depression is to ask your doctor questions, if you see a therapist ask the therapist questions, read books, and search the Internet for information. There are many interesting and helpful sites related to anxiety and depression that you would find helpful.Recently my own psychiatrist and medication counselor told me that within the next couple of years, science will come up with a single medication to treat almost all behavioral health illnesses because research is turning up evidence that they are all biological in origin as well as related.I used to take antidepressants. They never really did much for me. I now take Depakote (anticonvulsant for Dyslimbia) and Strattera (Norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor for mood disorder and A.D.H.D.). This is a winning combination for me and has made a significantly positive difference in my life.Evie


----------

